# NEWBIE HERE *



## timewilltell (Jan 23, 2008)

where to go?
what to say??


----------



## Fuschia (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi there. Well done for writing your first thread. Takes a bit of guts. You'll find lots of people in similar circumstances on here so you're not alone. It's hard when you first hear a diagnosis like that. Hopefully your GP has given you some advice or perhaps referred you on to a specialist - if not enquire. In the meantime, I hope you find some answers on here


----------



## kellyjayne (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi,
Me and DH just had our first ICSI cycle, but abandoned due to no fertilization of eggs. Just wanted to wish you good luck for your future treatment
Kelly x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello ruv, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

If you let us know a little bit about yourself and what brings you to FF, maybe I can point you in the direction of where you can get the best support.

Check this link out; there's a useful guide on what to say on your first post etc.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know ~ *   CLICK HERE

C~x


----------



## timewilltell (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi thanks guys

Had to copy paste this I posted it on another thread. A bit about myself.

*hi ladies, im a newbie and im in Ipswich too. 
ttc 3 yrs. Just been told hubby has low sperm count and mobility.
Geeees was the Doc rude or what 
'sorry cant help u, u cant have babies!!!'
DH had to beg him to give us a referral to urologist.
Appointment on the 21st ... * [/color]


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

WOW what a rude doctor!!!!   I cant believe some people.... Sorry he was so hard, I hope you can get some help from the urologist... Good luck hun and welcome to FF!!

Take care
Natalie xxxxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi hun,

Welcome to Fertility Friends, you have come to a fantastic site for support, information and friendship  

What a horrible docter   good luck for your appt   and i hope s/he is a lot nicer and more helpful

Good luck on your journey

Huggles
Nikki


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi ruv and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support.

I wish you loads of luck with everything and there is so many treatments available for couples who have low sperm counts.

Kate xx​


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ruv ..Welcome hunny   there seem to be plenty of Drs out there with little or not tact  

You have taken a great first step into the wonderful land of FF's, where you will get support in the bucketload and shared experiences which make you realise you are not alone..and quite a few chuckles along the way.

Wishing you lots and lots of        
Cat x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Ruv

I hope you soon find your way round the site.
So sorry to hear about your doctors attitude.
There's lots of help and support available.

Love

Emma x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

hello again ruv, sorry it's taken so long to get back to you.

What a horrid doctor and so rude.  I am sorry you had that experience. 

Here's a few links you might like to check out:

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

And don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck for the 21st.   Do post back here and let us know how you get along.

C~x


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Ruv, just wanted to say hello and welcome to FF   Jeez your doctor is rude!!   Good luck for your appointment tomorrow, I hope it goes well  

xx


----------



## timewilltell (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks guys.

No good news from the urologist at least he wasnt as nasty as the doc.
Hes referring us to the Gynacologists he feels that our best option is IVF.
Trying to keep


----------

